# Muslims Plan March On D.C.



## rice paddy daddy

Organizers are planning a Million Muslim March on Washington for 9-11-2013 where they will demand their "civil rights". :x
I will not comment at this time, except to say they already have more "civil rights" than the average American. 
Group plans ?Million Muslim March? on DC for 9-11 - BizPac Review


----------



## roy

How many Muslim you figure will make a million?


----------



## paraquack

Do you think INS will be checking papers.


----------



## roy

He said Muslims not Mexicans.:-D


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Nah, if it was mexicans, the feds would hold a voter registration drive.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter

I'll BRING THE BACON!!!!! ROTFLMAO! :lol:


----------



## Tripper52

Sounds like a good time/place to open an outdoor pork BBQ stand......


----------



## Ripon

This has to be FUD


----------



## srpumpkin

How bout checking them out for passports n ck if any 
are on the terrorism watch list.If they can go after the tea party with such enthusiasm then this would b no effort for the government, you think. I bet Obama will make an eloquent speech bout how we all should get along n meet with the leaders to c what he can do...Maybe he'll c a relative..


----------



## paraquack

Is there any possibility the big O is a plant from the Muslim brotherhood?


----------



## PaulS

Bad judgement - I apologize for my lapse in good judgement -
sincerely,
Paul


----------



## ekim

Be a good time for one of the radical muslims to set off a vest bomb in the middle of the crowd of marchers. I wonder if any will carry pressure cookers?


----------



## Prepadoodle

A lot of people read these forums, but never join. I can see why.

It's a damn shame so many are willing to make fun of someone's deeply held religious beliefs. I'm not a religious person, but wow.... no wonder the world is such a messed up place.

I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place. Much of the world already sees preppers as dangerous if not borderline insane, why post hate crap that confirms those views?


----------



## Denton

Prepadoodle said:


> A lot of people read these forums, but never join. I can see why.
> 
> It's a damn shame so many are willing to make fun of someone's deeply held religious beliefs. I'm not a religious person, but wow.... no wonder the world is such a messed up place.
> 
> I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place. Much of the world already sees preppers as dangerous if not borderline insane, why post hate crap that confirms those views?


Pardon us for making fun of a group of people who want to finish off our notions of a constitutional republic (not that we have one, anymore) and replace it with sharia law. You might want to take a really good look at Muslim nations and decide how equally people are treated between here and anywhere Muslims rule.

You want hateful and insane? Try being a Christian in Egypt, Pakistan, Syria, Libya, Iraq, Iran, Algeria, Sudan, etc.

You sound like someone who'd prefer to bury his head in the sands of political correctness, but there is no safety there.

Want to see the usual hypocrisy of Islam as it overtakes the indigenous culture? _This is a perfect example_.

Want insanity that begs ridicule? Here ya go.

Is this what you'd like to have done to us for insulting those who would have us convert, enslaved or dead? Read this.

We do not share the Muslim's vision of America's future, but are we doing this to them? Nope, we are not!

When you see this happening in this country, you'll know who is behind it, and it is not the Christians.

See how easy it is to get a belly full of Islamic "justice" and "sanity" in just a few minutes? Let them eat pork, for all I care.


----------



## Inor

Prepadoodle said:


> A lot of people read these forums, but never join. I can see why.
> 
> It's a damn shame so many are willing to make fun of someone's deeply held religious beliefs. I'm not a religious person, but wow.... no wonder the world is such a messed up place.
> 
> I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place. Much of the world already sees preppers as dangerous if not borderline insane, why post hate crap that confirms those views?


I am sorry, but I do not understand the primary point of your post. Are you angry that many of us do not accept a religion that espouses the extermination of all of us that do not subscribe to that religion? Or are you unhappy that we are politically incorrect enough (and irreverent enough) to make fun of a religion that wants to kill all of us? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Prepadoodle

"I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place."

Which part of that don't you understand?

Would a quote from the site's rules and guidelines make it more clear?

"No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated."

See, in my word, when a man enters into an agreement (like using a site after agreeing to it's terms of service) he is bound by the terms of that agreement. It's a matter of honor.

How the hell you guys get from that to somehow thinking I am defending the excesses done in the _name_ of ANY religion is a complete mystery to me, but please, don't bother explaining. As far as I am concerned, this conversation is over.

Peace


----------



## retired guard

Prep I thank you for your service. I respect your opinion. However this group behind this march is trying to convince us that 9/11 was a Jewish plot. They are not refuting terrorists within their midst they are attempting to blame the misdeeds of those terrorist on a different group. They are claiming wrongs they have not received to attain benefits they do not deserve .I do not respect that.


----------



## inceptor

Also their idea of their civil rights is Shari'a law. Are you familiar with this? Would you like parts of this to become the rule of the land?

ETA:
See, the problem I have besides them wanting to wipe us out is this. For many years immigrants were welcomed in legally. They were required to assimilate themselves with our lifestyle and culture. Now the opposite is true. People leave their home country because they can't or don't want to deal with what's happening to their country but when they come here they want America to become just like their country. I mean if they liked it so much why leave?

So do we allow each culture to change our country into theirs? Maybe we should section of parts of the country to suit their needs? Many groups like The Council on American–Islamic Relations (CAIR) have stated their mission is to rebuild our country to their standards. They have stated publicly that their goal is to have an Islamic flag flying over the White House.


----------



## ekim

Prepadoodle said:


> "I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place."
> 
> Which part of that don't you understand?
> 
> Would a quote from the site's rules and guidelines make it more clear?
> 
> "No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated."
> 
> See, in my word, when a man enters into an agreement (like using a site after agreeing to it's terms of service) he is bound by the terms of that agreement. It's a matter of honor.
> 
> How the hell you guys get from that to somehow thinking I am defending the excesses done in the _name_ of ANY religion is a complete mystery to me, but please, don't bother explaining. As far as I am concerned, this conversation is over.
> 
> Peace


I would guess you are referring to my post. It must bother you, but then your reply bothers me. You seem to be straddling a fence. Be very careful, if you slip you know where the top of that fence will end up. To trust a sworn enemy is to die foolishly at the hands of your enemy.


----------



## Prepadoodle

retired guard, I don't respect it either.

inceptor, Nope. I don't want Shari'ah law to be the "rule of the land," or at least not _this _land. Will a million Muslims marching on the capital somehow force us all to adopt their beliefs? I don't think so.

This thread is about American Muslims marching on the capital. So OK, let's talk about that.

The 1st Amendment explicitly provides for 'the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances'. They have as much right to march as any other American.

This event is being organized by the American Muslim Political Action Committee. Their site states, "We are demanding that laws be enacted protecting our 1st amendment. We are asking President Obama to fulfill his promise from his first campaign for Presidency of a transparent government. Lastly we are asking for the release of the 9/11 commission report to the American people."

You know what? I would like the 1st amendment to apply equally to all Americans too. I would like Obama to live up to his promises too. I would like the 9/11 commission report to be released to the public too.

This doesn't make me a terrorist. It doesn't imply that I support the subjugation and mutilation of women. It doesn't mean I respect the barbaric brutality of dictators just because they happen to have oil, and it damn sure doesn't imply that I want to wipe anybody out. I can defend their right to march because this is America, and that right was bought and paid for with the blood of patriots. I won't sit quietly by and watch those hard won rights be pissed away just because I find certain applications of them to be offensive.

The date chosen sickens me. It's nothing but an obvious attempt to grab headlines by a minor has-been politician. Marching on 9/11 is an insult to those lost during the attack, it's an insult to their friends, it's an insult to their families, and my heart goes out to them all. I honestly believe most American Muslims will feel the same way and not take part in something that can only make their situation worse. Alam knows this and will cancel the march eventually, but in the meantime he'll suck up all the free publicity he can.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

If one looks at all the terrorisim around the world, from Indonesia to the Philipines to Bali to the Sudan to the Middle East to the former USSR to right here in America, what does it all have in common? Islam.
If American muslims want to be taken seriously by me they need to (a) strongly condemn their blood thirsty brothers, and (b) turn the guilty plotters into the authorities.
But they do not, nor will they, because to be a faithful practicing member of the islamic faith they must support jihad against the infidels. That is according to their holy book.
And don't for a moment believe what they say, because according to their religion it is perfectly OK to lie to infidels. Instead, watch what they do.
This is a survival forum. This type of dialog directly relates to survival in the truest definition of the word.


----------



## Denton

Prepadoodle said:


> "I would put my life on the line to defend your right to freedom of speech, but I would humbly suggest this isn't the place."
> 
> Which part of that don't you understand?
> 
> Would a quote from the site's rules and guidelines make it more clear?
> 
> "No Religious, Racial, Sexist, abusive or foul language and disrespectful comments. This will not be tolerated."
> 
> See, in my word, when a man enters into an agreement (like using a site after agreeing to it's terms of service) he is bound by the terms of that agreement. It's a matter of honor.
> 
> How the hell you guys get from that to somehow thinking I am defending the excesses done in the _name_ of ANY religion is a complete mystery to me, but please, don't bother explaining. As far as I am concerned, this conversation is over.
> 
> Peace


"Peace" you say. Ironic, as their idea of peace is when all infidels are broken and made dhimmis. Their idea of peace is _submission_.
This dialogue with you was over before it began as you'd prefer to ignore the facts and embrace the politically-correct notion that all beliefs, religions and systems are equal. They aren't.

What do I know about the topic? Enough to blend in with Muslims, in reality world as well as on the internet. Don't listen to me, listen to the ones who want you ignorant and vulnerable.

Don't worry about the occasional Muslim who might drop by and then leave; he doesn't need this site. A casual look around the world would show that the Islamic system is the bringer of destruction, and their mosque is the center of information dissemination, funds collection and allocation, psy-ops and military operations planning - they won't be needing our advice on anything.


----------



## Denton

rice paddy daddy said:


> If one looks at all the terrorisim around the world, from Indonesia to the Philipines to Bali to the Sudan to the Middle East to the former USSR to right here in America, what does it all have in common? Islam.
> If American muslims want to be taken seriously by me they need to (a) strongly condemn their blood thirsty brothers, and (b) turn the guilty plotters into the authorities.
> But they do not, nor will they, because to be a faithful practicing member of the islamic faith they must support jihad against the infidels. That is according to their holy book.
> And don't for a moment believe what they say, because according to their religion it is perfectly OK to lie to infidels. Instead, watch what they do.
> This is a survival forum. This type of dialog directly relates to survival in the truest definition of the word.


Absolutely, and assessing threats to survival is part of what we do.


----------



## Prepadoodle

rice paddy daddy said:


> If one looks at all the terrorisim around the world, from Indonesia to the Philipines to Bali to the Sudan to the Middle East to the former USSR to right here in America, what does it all have in common? Islam.


Well, all except the stuff being done by the Italian Mafia, the Mexican Mafia, the Russian Mafia, the Colombian Drug cartels, the Haitian Drug Cartels, the Mexican Drug cartels, the Irish Mob, Balkan organized crime, the Yakuza, the Triads, other criminal Asian groups, and the hundreds of American gangs. But yeah, other than that it's all being done by Muslims.



rice paddy daddy said:


> If American muslims want to be taken seriously by me they need to (a) strongly condemn their blood thirsty brothers, and (b) turn the guilty plotters into the authorities.


I agree. This would get their relatives tortured to death back in whatever country they come from, but this country's security is more important to me than their security. It would be about like insisting that Italian-American marchers at a Columbus Day parade renounce the Mafia and turn in Mafia members, and about as likely to happen. Still, it would be nice, wouldn't it?



rice paddy daddy said:


> But they do not, nor will they, because to be a faithful practicing member of the islamic faith they must support jihad against the infidels. That is according to their holy book.


This isn't strictly true, but a lot of Islamic fundamentalists take things out of context and twist it to that end, so it might as well be true.



rice paddy daddy said:


> And don't for a moment believe what they say, because according to their religion it is perfectly OK to lie to infidels. Instead, watch what they do.


The march is being organized by a politician. I don't for a moment believe anything politicians say. I intend to watch what they do, which will either be to cancel the march or crawl under a rock in embarrassment when 200 people show up. Frankly, I don't much care either way.



rice paddy daddy said:


> This is a survival forum. This type of dialog directly relates to survival in the truest definition of the word.


My original objection was to comments about pork, bacon, asking the KKK to attend, and other off-topic slurs against an entire religion. I thought (and still think) that this kind of comment is rather juvenile, and makes the prepper community in general look bad. I'm sorry sir, I don't understand how that kind of comment relates to anything, let alone survival. In my opinion, it wasn't dialog at all, it was pointless diatribe.

Hopefully, you all now understand that...

I don't support or sympathize with terrorists.

I don't think all Muslims want to kill me.

I believe every American has the right to protest as guaranteed by the Constitution.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

You are confusing criminal activity with terrorism. If I were more educated I might know whether the proper name for your tactic is a red herring or a strawman argument.


----------



## Verteidiger

There are a lot of million man marches that end up being thousand man fizzles....

So what.


----------



## ekim

rice paddy daddy said:


> You are confusing criminal activity with terrorism. If I were more educated I might know whether the proper name for your tactic is a red herring or a strawman argument.


Or maybe he isn't confusing anything and maybe when you can't say what you really think and survive you change your talking points. A wolf in sheep's clothing is still a wolf or liberal or troll or not what they say they are. To make a bad comment or type something wrong is one thing until you try to defend what you said with BS.


----------



## Prepadoodle

rice paddy daddy said:


> You are confusing criminal activity with terrorism. If I were more educated I might know whether the proper name for your tactic is a red herring or a strawman argument.


Probably a valid point. I don't know those terms, so I can't say for sure.

Many criminal organizations use terror tactics. To me, this makes them terrorists.

Terror tactics are of course illegal, so it makes them criminals too.

What's in a name? That which we call a rose, by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Well, I don't think I would say that about prepadoodle. Generally he has seemed to be OK.
(edited to add: this is in response to ekim. I'm a one finger hunter-pecker and kinda slow on the draw)


----------



## Verteidiger

That is one thing about debates people don't always appreciate - it is possible for two opposing viewpoints to be equally valid.

It is possible to distinguish between radical extremists and religious believers just like it is possible to distinguish between devout Christians and crusaders. It is problematic when people have trouble distinguishing between the two. It is a blurry line which makes it hard to tell the difference. An unarmed follower is not a threat; an armed zealot is the moment they pick up their weapon.

Well, my sandwich is here, so I bid everyone peace while I eat my lunch. Peace.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Verteidiger said:


> It is possible to distinguish between radical extremists and religious believers just like it is possible to distinguish between devout Christians and crusaders.


Bingo.

You can say....
Many terrorist attacks are carried out by Muslims (this is true)

You can say...
Some Muslim extremists want to wipe us all out (probably true)

But, logically, that doesn't lead to...
Therefore, all Muslims are terrorists who want to wipe us all out.

It's just flawed logic.

And the idea that this must make a troll, a liberal, "not what I say I am" (when I have not said anything about what I am) isn't any kind of logic, it's just gibberish.


----------



## Denton

Verteidiger said:


> That is one thing about debates people don't always appreciate - it is possible for two opposing viewpoints to be equally valid.
> 
> It is possible to distinguish between radical extremists and religious believers just like it is possible to distinguish between devout Christians and crusaders. It is problematic when people have trouble distinguishing between the two. It is a blurry line which makes it hard to tell the difference. An unarmed follower is not a threat; an armed zealot is the moment they pick up their weapon.
> 
> Well, my sandwich is here, so I bid everyone peace while I eat my lunch. Peace.


Enjoy your sammich!

Meanwhile, let's think about the blurry line.

The Crusades, as a matter of fact, were responses to Great Jihads and not some wars declared on whims. At the time, the "Church" and the government were hand in hand, the government controlling the church much like Rome controlling the Jewish leadership during the physical life of Jesus. Yes, all who went were not morally-strong warriors who were going there to beat back Jihad and reclaim land taken by the followers of Muhammad. That being said, the Crusades were still reactive.

Now, let's continue with the comparison.

The Great Commission does not include the use of the sword to convert. As a matter of fact, no one can point to any verse in the New Covenant that commands Christians to kill or conquer through military action. Lies and intrigue are not tools of Jesus, either. If one were to read the scriptures and decide to truly follow the examples of Jesus, the world would be a pretty good place, wouldn't you think?

On the other hand, what if all Muslims followed the examples of Muhammad? They would all be "extremists." Deception and murder would be the practice of the day, and those who do not accept Allah as a righteous god would be enslaved or killed. This does not mean all who are Muslim must sling a sword. They can also blend in with the indigenous populations of dar al harb (house of war) and even appear to be friends with the infidels when it is for strategic reason, but they may never harbor love or friendship in their hearts for the infidels. This is as legitimate as waging violent jihad.

In short, someone claiming to be a Christian may claim to murder, rape, lie and steal in the name of Jesus, but his actions are not backed by scriptures. On the other hand, a Muslim can justify all these things using the Qur'an and the hadiths, and do it in proper context.

Comparing the two religions and the histories of them is not like comparing apples to oranges, but apples to trout. :grin:


----------



## roy

Religion makes my head hurt.


----------



## Denton

Muslims demand student led prayer, and they get it.

DEARBORN - The Council on American Islamic Relations of Michigan (CAIR-MI) staff recently met with Dearborn Public Schools Superintendent Brian Whiston to discuss concerns from some parents regarding prayer accommodations in Dearborn Public Schools.

Dearborn Public Schools has implemented a policy which fully accommodates student-led prayer in all the schools, as well as unexcused absences for students who leave early on Fridays for Jumu'ah prayers. CAIR-MI is currently in discussion with Melvindale Public Schools to get similar accommodations for students that are now in place for Dearborn Public Schools.

At the same time, CAIR stops voluntary Bible study for Christian kids. After all, what is this (once) Christian nation doing, allowing anyone voluntarily study the Bible at school?


----------



## Denton

roy said:


> Religion makes my head hurt.


This isn't a religious conversation, this is a threat assessment. Islam is not just a religion, it is also a means of governing, it has a military doctrine built in and it has a judicial system with a stern manner of social control also built in.

It doesn't matter if you are religious, non-religious, atheist or P.C. - the threat is just as real. Look to other parts of the world, including Europe, if you want to see what ignorance will get us.

Here's a very good question. Why is it that our government has allowed a countering ideology that is opposed to our notions of individual freedoms and liberties invade in such manner?

My belief is that those who control our national policies are working to weaken our society in every manner possible. A divided, splintered and chaotic society will be a lot easier to lock down.


----------



## roy

It has always been legal for students to pray in public school regardless of religion. The study of a particular religion in public school is probably not appropriate regardless of the religion.


----------



## PaulS

It is the right of any student in any school to have student led prayers. Schools cannot have teacher led prayers and they cannot be held when students are required to be present. Voluntary prayer by the students cannot be prohibited, it would be a violation of the first amendment.


----------



## Denton

roy said:


> It has always been legal for students to pray in public school regardless of religion. The study of a particular religion in public school is probably not appropriate regardless of the religion.


The ideas of "prayer" are not the same, either.

As far as the study of a particular religion in school, that is a relatively new concept that was not shared by those who founded this nation. As a matter of fact, the banishment of Christianity in school would not have been allowed.


----------



## roy

There was no public education when the republic was founded. There is no constitutionl role for the federal government in public education.


----------



## Denton

PaulS said:


> It is the right of any student in any school to have student led prayers. Schools cannot have teacher led prayers and they cannot be held when students are required to be present. Voluntary prayer by the students cannot be prohibited, it would be a violation of the first amendment.


Oh, but they are. Hat's off to this strong kid who will be an asset to this country.

A South Carolina valedictorian garnered wild applause after he ripped up his pre-approved speech and delivered the Lord's prayer at his high school graduation on Saturday.
The act was apparently in protest of the Pickens County School District's decision to no longer include prayer at graduation ceremonies, Christian News reported. Officials said the decision was made after the district was barraged with complaints by atheist groups.

Read more: Crowd stunned after valedictorian rips up speech, recites Lord's prayer - Washington Times 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## PaulS

Christianity is not banned in schools! "Officially led" prayers are banned because not all students are Christian and not all Christians want prayers offered by another sect of Christianity. Any student can pray whenever they feel the desire.


----------



## Denton

roy said:


> There was no public education when the republic was founded. There is no constitutionl role for the federal government in public education.


Benjamin Rush, signer of the Declaration, member of Continental Congress, founder of 5 universities, in a "Defense of the Use of The Bible in Schools", 1791; "Surely future generations wouldn't try to take the Bible out of schools. In contemplating the political institutions of the United States, if we were to remove the Bible from schools, I lament that we could be wasting so much time and money in punishing crime and would be taking so little pains to prevent them."

For starters. And enders, for now. Got to go and play with the other nutjobs at work. Y'all have a great day.


----------



## Denton

PaulS said:


> Christianity is not banned in schools! "Officially led" prayers are banned because not all students are Christian and not all Christians want prayers offered by another sect of Christianity. Any student can pray whenever they feel the desire.


Prayer was halted because non-Christians couldn't tolerate our Christian heritage. The federal government, according to the 1st amendment, is not allowed to pass legislation respecting religion. That meant the federal government is not allowed to prefer one Christian sect over the others. A perversion of that amendment has led us to where we are.


----------



## roy

Denton said:


> Benjamin Rush, signer of the Declaration, member of Continental Congress, founder of 5 universities, in a "Defense of the Use of The Bible in Schools", 1791; "Surely future generations wouldn't try to take the Bible out of schools. In contemplating the political institutions of the United States, if we were to remove the Bible from schools, I lament that we could be wasting so much time and money in punishing crime and would be taking so little pains to prevent them."
> 
> For starters. And enders, for now. Got to go and play with the other nutjobs at work. Y'all have a great day.


You will find no mention of education in the Constitution. The 10th Amendment specifically denies powers not specifically mention to the federal government. At the time most schools were private or religious. The regulation of public education rightly belongs to the state and local government.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

roy said:


> There was no public education when the republic was founded. There is no constitutionl role for the federal government in public education.


"A well-instructed people alone can be permanently a free people." James Madison

"A primary object should be the education of our youth in the science of government. In a republic, what species of knowledge can be equally important? And what duty more pressing than communicating it to those who are to be the future guardians of the liberties of the country?" George Washington

"I know of no safe depositor of the ultimate powers of a society but the people themselves; and if we think them not enlightened enough to excercise thier control with a wholesome discretion, the remedy is not to take it from them, but to inform their discretion by education. This is the true corrective of abuses of constitutional power." Thomas Jefferson

I agree the federal government has no business in public education, but to say there was none when this country was founded is incorrect.


----------



## roy

Denton said:


> Prayer was halted because non-Christians couldn't tolerate our Christian heritage. The federal government, according to the 1st amendment, is not allowed to pass legislation respecting religion. That meant the federal government is not allowed to prefer one Christian sect over the others. A perversion of that amendment has led us to where we are.


The 1st Amendment was specifically designed to prevent a national religion. At the time several states had official state religions. Maryland was Catholic.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Denton - In the first case, they are allowing student-led prayers in school, but it's not limited to Muslims. I don't support prayer in public schools in any form other than voluntary silent prayer.

Since the schools let kids off for Christian holidays, and excuse Jewish students on their holidays, why would they not let Muslim kids off to follow their beliefs? I don't have a problem with that.

The last part is just a gross misrepresentation of the facts. CAIR did nothing to stop voluntary bible study for Christian kids.

The USA was never a Christian nation. Yes, the majority of our citizens (78.4%) are Christians of one denomination or another, but religious freedom is one of the cornerstones of our system.

I followed both of your links. Here's a direct quote from the second...

"CAIR-MI sent a letter to Roseville Public Schools after receiving a complaint from two parents of children who attend Huron Park Elementary School about _distribution by teachers of permission slips for the Bible classes at a local Baptist church_." (Italics mine)

So no, they are not preventing kids from studying the bible at school. They prevented _teachers _from handing out permissions slips for classes conducted at an unrelated location. Now that Rice Paddy Daddy made me Google "Strawman Arguments," I see that it's "an informal fallacy based on misrepresentation of an opponent's position." Thanks RPD

Peace


----------



## rice paddy daddy

CAIR was founded in Jacksonville, Florida. They were widely reported on by the local news organizations for a number of years.
CAIR is on a government watch list for it's alleged ties to the Muslim Brotherhood. 
CAIR has been investigated by the local authorities and federal authorities.
CAIR does NOT care about the public good. It has an agenda. An agenda that does not fit with American freedom and liberty.
Prepadoodle, I'm trying to be fair here. But to mention CAIR has thrown up all sorts of red flags.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Rice Paddy Daddy, I didn't bring CAIR up, Denton did. I was responding to his misquote of the article he cited. I had never heard of them before that.

To make it perfectly clear... I do NOT support CAIR

Every political organization has an agenda, nothing new there.


----------



## Prepadoodle

My bad for not including the quote in the first place. My mention of CAIR was because of this post...



Denton said:


> Muslims demand student led prayer, and they get it.
> 
> DEARBORN - The Council on American Islamic Relations of Michigan (CAIR-MI) staff recently met with Dearborn Public Schools Superintendent Brian Whiston to discuss concerns from some parents regarding prayer accommodations in Dearborn Public Schools.
> 
> Dearborn Public Schools has implemented a policy which fully accommodates student-led prayer in all the schools, as well as unexcused absences for students who leave early on Fridays for Jumu'ah prayers. CAIR-MI is currently in discussion with Melvindale Public Schools to get similar accommodations for students that are now in place for Dearborn Public Schools.
> 
> At the same time, CAIR stops voluntary Bible study for Christian kids. After all, what is this (once) Christian nation doing, allowing anyone voluntarily study the Bible at school?


----------



## Denton

roy said:


> You will find no mention of education in the Constitution. The 10th Amendment specifically denies powers not specifically mention to the federal government. At the time most schools were private or religious. The regulation of public education rightly belongs to the state and local government.


Are you agreeing with me, or are you schooling me?


----------



## Denton

Prepadoodle said:


> My bad for not including the quote in the first place. My mention of CAIR was because of this post...


Click through the two articles and read them. Argue with the papers.


----------



## Denton

Prepadoodle said:


> Rice Paddy Daddy, I didn't bring CAIR up, Denton did. I was responding to his misquote of the article he cited. I had never heard of them before that.
> 
> To make it perfectly clear... I do NOT support CAIR
> 
> Every political organization has an agenda, nothing new there.


I didn't misquote the article.

To suggest CAIR is merely another political organization is a misdirection.


----------



## Denton

Prepadoodle said:


> Denton - In the first case, they are allowing student-led prayers in school, but it's not limited to Muslims. I don't support prayer in public schools in any form other than voluntary silent prayer.
> 
> Since the schools let kids off for Christian holidays, and excuse Jewish students on their holidays, why would they not let Muslim kids off to follow their beliefs? I don't have a problem with that.
> 
> The last part is just a gross misrepresentation of the facts. CAIR did nothing to stop voluntary bible study for Christian kids.
> 
> The USA was never a Christian nation. Yes, the majority of our citizens (78.4%) are Christians of one denomination or another, but religious freedom is one of the cornerstones of our system.
> 
> I followed both of your links. Here's a direct quote from the second...
> 
> "CAIR-MI sent a letter to Roseville Public Schools after receiving a complaint from two parents of children who attend Huron Park Elementary School about _distribution by teachers of permission slips for the Bible classes at a local Baptist church_." (Italics mine)
> 
> So no, they are not preventing kids from studying the bible at school. They prevented _teachers _from handing out permissions slips for classes conducted at an unrelated location. Now that Rice Paddy Daddy made me Google "Strawman Arguments," I see that it's "an informal fallacy based on misrepresentation of an opponent's position." Thanks RPD
> 
> Peace


You are wrong. This was a Christian nation. Our laws are based in Christian ethics, morals and standards. Our culture and society was rooted in Christianity. If you are trying to suggest this was never a theocracy, you are correct. There is a difference.

While our laws, our mores, norms and taboos are rooted in Christianity, Islamic culture is obviously not. Two totally opposing cultures, as a matter of fact.

I'm not telling you anything you shouldn't already know. Sure, I'll give you your misunderstanding of the nation's heritage. I decided to spend many years being a history nerd so I could rise above the propaganda and misinformation. Still, that does not excuse anyone for not understanding why opposing cultures can't hold the same ground. It also does not excuse anyone from not being able to understand current events, see how suicidal notions like multiculturalism is destroying Western nations and how the drivers of Islam are using Western stupidity against it in order to conquer it.

This is how Muslims honor Christian churches:










Then again, what does sharia law say about other faiths' places of worship?

These Muslims in Zanzibar are the same adherents as one would find in Saudi Arabia. You know, the protectorate of Mecca and Medina, where Christian converts get to watch their loved ones put to death if the do not renounce Christianity.






France is finding out what happens when Muslims begin to get the upper hand. They haven't seen the half of it, yet. They will.

Not hard to understand. Not, unless you are trying to live up to the unrealistic P.C. standards of illusion.

Understand the threat or ignore it. Really, it makes no difference. Neither of us dictate national policy. Those who do understand what I am saying, and they are banking on it.


----------



## roy

Denton said:


> Are you agreeing with me, or are you schooling me?


Both.


----------



## retired guard

Prepadoodle said:


> Probably a valid point. I don't know those terms, so I can't say for sure.
> 
> Many criminal organizations use terror tactics. To me, this makes them terrorists.
> 
> Terror tactics are of course illegal, so it makes them criminals too.
> 
> What's in a name? That which we call a rose, by any other name would smell as sweet.


It's called motivation which goes to the heart of deterrence for a criminal remove the profit incentive. For a terrorist remove the political incentive.


----------



## retired guard

Prepadoodle said:


> My original objection was to comments about pork, bacon, asking the KKK to attend, and other off-topic slurs against an entire religion. I thought (and still think) that this kind of comment is rather juvenile, and makes the prepper community in general look bad. I'm sorry sir, I don't understand how that kind of comment relates to anything, let alone survival. In my opinion, it wasn't dialog at all, it was pointless diatribe.
> 
> .


Once again you get to the point of motivation. In recent terrorist acts Muslim terrorists have shown themselves unconcerned with death or capture. Therefore you attack them with what they are concerned with. If terrorists had expressed dismay over green birds my parrot and I would pay them a visit. This tactic is not applicable in all situations. A recent story of a Syrian rebel eating the heart of a regime soldier is an example. In cases like that you would need to fall back on death does not stop terrorism but it will stop a terrorist.


----------



## inceptor

You should try reading *Mark Steyn : America Alone* here he discusses how muslims are taking over Europe. You can see the same thing happening here. Mr Steyn does use facts to make his points.

Or you can just denounce this book and listen to the rhetoric from organizations like cair.


----------



## Meangreen

It made my morning reading this debate and Denton...your my new hero!

and I mean that in the most heterosexual way possible :grin:


----------



## Lucky Jim

Prepadoodle said:


> ...religious freedom is one of the cornerstones of our system...


But some religions are perverted, corrupt, violent, sick and immoral so why should we tolerate them in Christian USA/Britain?


----------



## roy

Who gets to decide which religions are on the approved list?


----------



## Meangreen

roy said:


> Who gets to decide which religions are on the approved list?


How about the one that isn't trying to kill us?


----------



## Lucky Jim

roy said:


> Who gets to decide which religions are on the approved list?


I'll take the one that's got God's son himself in it, so in that respect the others ain't worth a rat's ass.
Edit: however i've also got an admiration for Judaism and its tough Old Testament God, nobody better mess with him..

_*"Lord, pour out thy fury upon the heathen that have not known thee, and upon the kingdoms that have not called upon thy name" (Psalm 79:6)*_


----------



## PaulS

Lucky Jim said:


> I'll take the one that's got God's son himself in it, so in that respect the others ain't worth a rat's ass.
> Edit: however i've also got an admiration for Judaism and its tough Old Testament God, nobody better mess with him..
> 
> _"Lord,pour out thy fury upon the heathen that have not known thee, and upon the kingdoms that have not called upon thy name" (Psalm 79:6)_


That is the very reason that the framers made it impossible to mix the government and religion.
BTW: there are many religions that include the Son of God that are not accepted by one or more of the many Christian sects in the USA.
You should try serving on a multi-faith board once....

the psalm you quoted says to kill all non-jews... a very fitting Old Testament quote for a gentile.


----------



## Lucky Jim

PaulS said:


> ..there are many religions that include the Son of God that are not accepted by one or more of the many Christian sects in the USA.
> You should try serving on a multi-faith board once....
> the psalm you quoted says to kill all non-jews... a very fitting Old Testament quote for a gentile.


1- I have crackpot sects and cults for breakfast on the religious boards because they deserve getting butt-kicked-
_"For such men are false apostles, deceitful workmen, masquerading as apostles of Christ.And no wonder, for Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light." (2 Cor 11:13/14)_

2- If Israel ever gets round to letting their nukes fly, I'm sure western Christian cities will be waaaay down their priority target list..


----------



## roy

See.................


----------



## Denton

PaulS said:


> That is the very reason that the framers made it impossible to mix the government and religion.
> BTW: there are many religions that include the Son of God that are not accepted by one or more of the many Christian sects in the USA.
> You should try serving on a multi-faith board once....
> 
> the psalm you quoted says to kill all non-jews... a very fitting Old Testament quote for a gentile.


To insure clarity, the founders did not want separation of religion and government, or Christianity and government. They wanted a separation of denomination and federal government. Huge difference, really.

Our understanding of law, for example, is based on Christianity. The revolutionaries went to war against the King, not the legal system, and our system can be traced back to England and the Magna Carta. This is very important to remember when people try and separate Christianity from our government.

Our culture was based on Christianity, too. Remember, the very first battle cry of the revolutionary war was "No King But King Jesus!" The Declaration of Independence made it clear that our liberties were endowed by our Creator, and they all know our Creator was the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob. Those who didn't personally subscribe to the Christian faith knew it was the foundation of law and culture, both here and in England, so arguing that not all of the founders were Christian is immaterial, too.

Putting things in Context.

I'm not about to jump into the theological argument revolving around Christian sects and cults. That is a rabbit hole that will accomplish nothing but the closing of the thread and some hurt feelings. This being the case, I'll go to the "But Islam accepts Jesus" myth.

Islam does not accept Jesus as the Son of God, as the savior of mankind, or as anything other than a lesser prophet. As a matter of fact, a lot of time was spent denying that Jesus is who He is, as well as attempting to disprove He died on the cross.

Foundation of culture

This is no longer a Christian nation, accept in name, and that name is only known by those who have wasted a lot of time studying what is now ancient and useless history. This is a very secular, spiritually dying nation. Even so, our laws bear evidence of our Christian roots and heritage.
Here are some examples of behavior that illustrate the difference between Christian heritage and the norm of Muslim culture:

A mob of about sixty people attacked the building, violently beating Fr. Uzzal and some seminarians. Previously they had attacked a tribal Catholic village, stealing cows, goats, utensils. And threatened to burn homes. On June 5, the parish of Tumilia under attack.

Couple arrested after caught in tight embrace

Gang of "youths" attack rabbi in Germany

16 year old converts to Christianity, then kidnapped by Taliban

Christian woman dragged out of house and beaten.

In accordance with the laws of dhimmitude, HAMAS to shut down last Christian schools in Gaza.

Two Christians arrested for crimes against Islam

War against Christian children in Egypt

Going to stop, now. This is the danger of message boards. Too much time can be spent on them while neglecting important things.

How Islam conflicts with Western civilization should be apparent to any lucid mind that has looked into the topic. Any attempts to convince others is a lesson in futility. * Regardless, our national policies, international policies and immigration policies are being set by those who clearly want America to fall and are going to use internal strife to neutralize any possibility of organized resistance.*


----------



## Denton

Oh, and one more point in context....

Muhammad taught that Muslims should kill infidels wherever they find them. The verse, which is a stand-alone verse and not a blanket doctrine, was a prayer to God for action by God, and regarding specific conditions, not a call for humans to do something. 
There is a huge difference.

Let's compare apples to apples, huh?


----------



## roy

The god of Abraham is the god Ishmael and of Mohammad. Is the god of Christianity the god of Abraham?


----------



## Denton

roy said:


> The god of Abraham is the god Ishmael and of Mohammad. Is the god of Christianity the god of Abraham?


Nope, the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob is not Allah, the god of Islam. Allah is the moon god of the Arabic polytheistic religion of Mecca, back in Muhammad's day.
Muhammad included Abraham and the other fathers of Judaism in attempts to get the Jews to join his new religion As a matter of fact, Muslims were first instructed to pray in the direction of Jerusalem, only later told to face Mecca, when it is was clear that the Jews would not join up. Same goes for Jesus. Jesus was added, but His divinity was denied, of course.

Schizophrenia would be the word to describe God were He truly the God of Judaism/Christianity and Islam. He is not.


----------



## Denton

I was think as I was showering, preparing to head off to work, and it occurred to me I could have explained this a little better.

Muhammad asserted that the fathers of Judaism were Muslim, actually, and even Adam was a Muslim.

When one studies the Bible, one will see there are prophesies of what will happen if people do not heed God (Think about Jonah's message to Nineveh) and prophesies of things that _will_ happen (think Ezekiel, Revelation, etc.) How is it that God could give us definite, fixed glimpses of what is to come, yet, in another "side" of Him, deny all of that and even demand the killing of a people, with which He entered a blood covenant through Abraham?

Simple, Muhammad paints a picture of a god who does not abide by his own laws, who will alter his will as he pleases and is about as fixed as water flowing from a faucet. Islam is the revealed, _new_ will of the Creator, so we all should understand that and buy into this new religion.

This doesn't make God the same deity as Allah.

I hope this is a bit more clear.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Although diplomatically mentioning religious freedom, Mitt Romney still had the guts to say there's nothing better than Christianity-
_"..whether the cause is justice for the persecuted, compassion for the needy and the sick, or mercy for the child waiting to be born, *there is no greater force for good in the nation than Christian conscience in action*" _

Religious liberty is the first freedom in our Constitution. And whether the cause is... - Mitt Romney at BrainyQuote

Yet the People preferred to put Obama in the White House, it's a funny old world..


----------



## roy

Tough choice Muslim or Mormon.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Fact is we don't need any Organised Religion at all..
Jesus said_:-"You have *one* teacher, *me*" (_Matt 23:10)

And people quickly cottoned on-
_"There is one mediator between God and men,- the man Jesus Christ" (1 Tim 2:5)
"Let us fix our eyes on Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith" (Heb _12:2)
"There is no other name under heaven that can save us" (Acts 4:12)


----------



## roy

Religion should be like sex, legal 'til money changes hands.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Speaking of money, true Christians GIVE money away, not rake it in-
_"Unlike so many, we do not peddle the word of God for profit"- 2 Cor 2:17_
That's how we know the smarmy money-grubbing TV evangelists and fat Organised Religions are corrupt and rotten to the core, because that full metal-jacketed verse shoots them down in flames..


----------



## Denton

Lucky Jim said:


> Speaking of money, true Christians GIVE money away, not rake it in-
> _"Unlike so many, we do not peddle the word of God for profit"- 2 Cor 2:17_
> That's how we know the smarmy money-grubbing TV evangelists and fat Organised Religions are corrupt and rotten to the core, because that full metal-jacketed verse shoots them down in flames..


Good shooting, sir. That was a torpedo that ran hot and true!


----------



## retired guard

My mother was Mormon till she died my father still is. I love them but disagree with their choice.


----------



## retired guard

Lucky Jim said:


> Although diplomatically mentioning religious freedom, Mitt Romney still had the guts to say there's nothing better than Christianity-
> _"..whether the cause is justice for the persecuted, compassion for the needy and the sick, or mercy for the child waiting to be born, *there is no greater force for good in the nation than Christian conscience in action*" _
> 
> Religious liberty is the first freedom in our Constitution. And whether the cause is... - Mitt Romney at BrainyQuote
> 
> Yet the People preferred to put Obama in the White House, it's a funny old world..


If you had been under a Mormon administration and I've been under two of them you find that Christians become second class citizens along with other non Mormons. The choice for Christians in the last election was six to one a half dozen to the other. We get the leadership we deserve and collectively we have been bad.


----------



## That Prepper Guy

It doesn't matter.
This will mostly likely be televised over with something else.

Remember, those in charge own this paradigm and their false reality. 
Because of this, no change (no permanent change) can or will arise from this.

Nothing will change from this.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I wish I knew more of the word of God, I got sick of organized religion along time ago with the Beg-Evangelists on TV. I know only what is in my heart and I have my own relationship with my Lord and Savior so I will not go to a church, well until I find one that is truly preaching the word of God. I do know that Islam is not a religion, it is a theocracy.... Its a way of ruling over people, not teaching people of Gods love and salvation. I do not care for muslims at all and will not befriend any of that faith because I know what their "religion" is about.

I had a preacher when I was a young kid and he always preached on the end days and what it would be like (I dont know if it is in the Bible or what) but one thing he always said was when the anti-christ was here on earth, Christians would be rounded up and told to renounce their faith and follow his religion or they would have their heads cut off. Skip 40 years later and what do we have going on now? Muslims cutting off peoples heads that dont believe their religion.... 

I am certain we are in the beginning of the last days that are told in Revelations, "All nations will come against Israel" The UN voted for an islamic state on the Jewish homeland (his land)
I know there is nothing we can do about the islamination of the world because its part of the end times before Jesus comes back to rule. Am I happy that my family will have to live through this? No but am I happy that Gods word is happening right before our eyes in our generation? Yes

I wont lay down and let the muslims take over, I will fight it with my last breath and if God decides to take me in the mean time.... the better for me I guess.

Doc


----------



## lancestar2

Doc Holliday said:


> I wish I knew more of the word of God, I got sick of organized religion along time ago with the Beg-Evangelists on TV. I know only what is in my heart and I have my own relationship with my Lord and Savior so I will not go to a church, well until I find one that is truly preaching the word of God. I do know that Islam is not a religion, it is a theocracy.... Its a way of ruling over people, not teaching people of Gods love and salvation. I do not care for muslims at all and will not befriend any of that faith because I know what their "religion" is about.
> 
> I had a preacher when I was a young kid and he always preached on the end days and what it would be like (I dont know if it is in the Bible or what) but one thing he always said was when the anti-christ was here on earth, Christians would be rounded up and told to renounce their faith and follow his religion or they would have their heads cut off. Skip 40 years later and *what do we have going on now? Muslims cutting off peoples heads that dont believe their religion.... *
> 
> I am certain we are in the beginning of the last days that are told in Revelations, "All nations will come against Israel" The UN voted for an islamic state on the Jewish homeland (his land)
> I know there is nothing we can do about the islamination of the world because its part of the end times before Jesus comes back to rule. Am I happy that my family will have to live through this? No but am I happy that Gods word is happening right before our eyes in our generation? Yes
> 
> I wont lay down and let the muslims take over, I will fight it with my last breath and if God decides to take me in the mean time.... the better for me I guess.
> 
> Doc


Correct me or not didn't Christians do the SAME DAM THING several hundred years ago!!! I remember hearing about the religious wars in Europe before people got smart enough kick RELIGION the FRICK OUT OF GOVERNMENT! ...The Holy Bible is also a book filled with hate commanding people be stoned to death and killing animals in the name of god blah blah blah! ... It's always religion that is the reason why people wanna kill others (usually on mass scale) It when people throw out there bibles and there Korans will they be true peace!!!!

In regards to Sharia law comming to the US LMAO! :lol: We have seperation of Church and state! except Christians seem to be able to still muck up the Government with there religous laws! For example Gay marriage only reason for a ban is because of religious beliefs. I think we should worry about big brother and an overpowering Government before we have to worry about Sharia law... even bringing it up is embarrassing! There is ZERO support for creating such laws!


----------



## bigdogbuc

lancestar2 said:


> Correct me or not didn't Christians do the SAME DAM THING several hundred years ago!!! I remember hearing about the religious wars in Europe before people got smart enough kick RELIGION the FRICK OUT OF GOVERNMENT! ...The Holy Bible is also a book filled with hate commanding people be stoned to death and killing animals in the name of god blah blah blah! ... It's always religion that is the reason why people wanna kill others (usually on mass scale) It when people throw out there bibles and there Korans will they be true peace!!!!
> 
> In regards to Sharia law comming to the US LMAO! :lol: We have seperation of Church and state! except Christians seem to be able to still muck up the Government with there religous laws! For example Gay marriage only reason for a ban is because of religious beliefs. I think we should worry about big brother and an overpowering Government before we have to worry about Sharia law... even bringing it up is embarrassing! There is ZERO support for creating such laws!


I wouldn't scoff at their ability to enact Sharia law. They congregate in communities, ask for more rights. When the communities reach a certain population, they then begin running for political office. As time goes by, they gain more and more power with more and more representation. Then they began sponsoring/changing laws with gaining political support/power. Next thing you know, your wife and daughters walk around with their faces covered and all of your traditions and customs are outlawed. It has happened. Just ask Europe. They were "Muslim Friendly".


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

Well if they want to march in dc i think it will be a good time to start advertising in dc!


----------



## lancestar2

bigdogbuc said:


> I wouldn't scoff at their ability to enact Sharia law. They congregate in communities, ask for more rights. When the communities reach a certain population, they then begin running for political office. As time goes by, they gain more and more power with more and more representation. Then they began sponsoring/changing laws with gaining political support/power. Next thing you know, your wife and daughters walk around with their faces covered and all of your traditions and customs are outlawed. It has happened. Just ask Europe. They were "Muslim Friendly".


LMAO! ok Educate me what European state, country, city is under sharia law? Where are European people FORCED to cover there faces because they must obey sharia law?


----------



## Denton

lancestar2 said:


> Correct me or not didn't Christians do the SAME DAM THING several hundred years ago!!! I remember hearing about the religious wars in Europe before people got smart enough kick RELIGION the FRICK OUT OF GOVERNMENT! ...The Holy Bible is also a book filled with hate commanding people be stoned to death and killing animals in the name of god blah blah blah! ... It's always religion that is the reason why people wanna kill others (usually on mass scale) It when people throw out there bibles and there Korans will they be true peace!!!!
> 
> In regards to Sharia law comming to the US LMAO! :lol: We have seperation of Church and state! except Christians seem to be able to still muck up the Government with there religous laws! For example Gay marriage only reason for a ban is because of religious beliefs. I think we should worry about big brother and an overpowering Government before we have to worry about Sharia law... even bringing it up is embarrassing! There is ZERO support for creating such laws!


OK, I will correct you. The Cliff's version as the unabridged is here, already.

You remember hearing about the "religious wars" in Europe? How about a little more clarification. If you are referring to the days when the all mighty Church, later to be called the Catholic Church, and the government were in cahoots? If so, that has jack to do with the Christianity or God. Later, if you recall, the Bible became available to all in everyone's language, and no priest had control of the "truth." So, no, Christians did not do the "sam DAM THING" "hundreds" of years ago. You are merely attempting to compare apples to watermelons. As far as the rest of your spew against the Bible, you are so misinformed and full of hate that there is no good place to start, nor would I have time. Furthermore, "religion" is not the reason people kill in mass manner. That, again, is a lazy and misinformed statement usually tossed about by those who are targeting Christianity.

You are also showing a lot of ignorance and third-hand info regarding the 1st Amendment and the history of this nation. Not surprising, you are probably the product of government education and media bias. Homosexuality, by the way, is not found to be destructive and denigrating to a society by Christians, but anyone with the ability to study history and sociology. Not that we are keen on learning from the previous mistakes of people, nations or cultures. We always prefer to let the same stupid lies bring down nations. What would this tell those who are Christians? The laws of nature and Nature's God are not broken, only proved.

This nation was not built on the notion of separating Christianity from government, by the way, but to keep government out of Christianity. The government was not to prefer one sect (denomination) over another, as that would immediately ignite a civil war. More so, it would allow the government the ability to create another "tax" by way of "tithe" as the Crown was doing. We wanted no part of that. That did not mean we were trying to disconnect from English jurisprudence, and our law and concepts of social contracts came from England.

Thanks for playing. Wasted more time on this than I wanted. Heading for work, y'all have a great day.


----------



## Denton

lancestar2 said:


> LMAO! ok Educate me what European state, country, city is under sharia law? Where are European people FORCED to cover there faces because they must obey sharia law?


Try doing some research on the very easily obtained information, rather than dropping in and trolling for emotional responses.


----------



## PrepConsultant

By Dr. Peter Hammond
FrontPageMagazine. com | Monday, April 21, 2008


The following is adapted from Dr. Peter Hammond’s book: Slavery, Terrorism and Islam: The Historical Roots and Contemporary Threat:

Islam is not a religion nor is it a cult. It is a complete system.

Islam has religious, legal, political, economic and military components. The religious component is a beard for all the other components.

Islamization occurs when there are sufficient Muslims in a country to agitate for their so-called ‘religious rights.’

When politically correct and culturally diverse societies agree to ‘the reasonable’ Muslim demands for their ‘religious rights,’ they also get the other components under the table. Here’s how it works (percentages source CIA: The World Fact Book (2007)).

As long as the Muslim population remains around 1% of any given country they will be regarded as a peace-loving minority and not as a threat to anyone. In fact, they may be featured in articles and films, stereotyped for their colorful uniqueness:

United States — Muslim 1.0%
Australia — Muslim 1.5%
Canada — Muslim 1.9%
China — Muslim 1%-2%
Italy — Muslim 1.5%
Norway — Muslim 1.8%

At 2% and 3% they begin to proselytize from other ethnic minorities and disaffected groups with major recruiting from the jails and among street gangs:

Denmark — Muslim 2%
Germany — Muslim 3.7%
United Kingdom — Muslim 2.7%
Spain — Muslim 4%
Thailand — Muslim 4.6%

From 5% on they exercise an inordinate influence in proportion to their percentage of the population.

They will push for the introduction of halal (clean by Islamic standards) food, thereby securing food preparation jobs for Muslims. They will increase pressure on supermarket chains to feature it on their shelves — along with threats for failure to comply. (United States ).

France — Muslim 8%
Philippines — Muslim 5%
Sweden — Muslim 5%
Switzerland — Muslim 4.3%
The Netherlands — Muslim 5.5%
Trinidad &Tobago — Muslim 5.8%

At this point, they will work to get the ruling government to allow them to rule themselves under Sharia, the Islamic Law. The ultimate goal of Islam is not to convert the world but to establish Sharia law over the entire world.

When Muslims reach 10% of the population, they will increase lawlessness as a means of complaint about their conditions ( Paris –car-burnings) . Any non-Muslim action that offends Islam will result in uprisings and threats ( Amsterdam – Mohammed cartoons).

Guyana — Muslim 10%
India — Muslim 13.4%
Israel — Muslim 16%
Kenya — Muslim 10%
Russia — Muslim 10-15%

After reaching 20% expect hair-trigger rioting, jihad militia formations, sporadic killings and church and synagogue burning:


Ethiopia — Muslim 32.8%

At 40% you will find widespread massacres, chronic terror attacks and ongoing militia warfare:

Bosnia — Muslim 40%
Chad — Muslim 53.1%
Lebanon — Muslim 59.7%

From 60% you may expect unfettered persecution of non-believers and other religions, sporadic ethnic cleansing (genocide), use of Sharia Law as a weapon and Jizya, the tax placed on infidels:

Albania — Muslim 70%
Malaysia — Muslim 60.4%
Qatar — Muslim 77.5%
Sudan — Muslim 70%

After 80% expect State run ethnic cleansing and genocide:

Bangladesh — Muslim 83%
Egypt — Muslim 90%
Gaza — Muslim 98.7%
Indonesia — Muslim 86.1%
Iran — Muslim 98%
Iraq — Muslim 97%
Jordan — Muslim 92%
Morocco — Muslim 98.7%
Pakistan — Muslim 97%
Palestine — Muslim 99%
Syria — Muslim 90%
Tajikistan — Muslim 90%
Turkey — Muslim 99.8%
United Arab Emirates — Muslim 96%

100% will usher in the peace of ‘Dar-es-Salaam’ — the Islamic House of Peace — there’s supposed to be peace because everybody is a Muslim:

Afghanistan — Muslim 100%
Saudi Arabia — Muslim 100%
Somalia — Muslim 100%
Yemen — Muslim 99.9%

Of course, that’s not the case. To satisfy their blood lust, Muslims then start killing each other for a variety of reasons.

‘Before I was nine I had learned the basic canon of Arab life. It was me against my brother; me and my brother against our father; my family against my cousins and the clan; the clan against the tribe; and the tribe against the world and all of us against the infidel. – Leon Uris, ‘The Haj’

It is good to remember that in many, many countries, such as France, the Muslim populations are centered around ghettos based on their ethnicity. Muslims do not integrate into the community at large. Therefore, they exercise more power than their national average would indicate.


----------



## bigdogbuc

lancestar2 said:


> LMAO! ok Educate me what European state, country, city is under sharia law? Where are European people FORCED to cover there faces because they must obey sharia law?


Lance, you're the type of antagonist with a closed mind who obviously knows everything. You're just the type that says "It will NEVER happen here." Until it does. Because it was ignored. Great Britain currently has Sharia Courts, bowing to the will of the Muslims. Marie Le Pen is facing prosecution in France for hate crimes for comparing Muslim immigration to Nazi Occupation. Because the Muslims wanted it that way. And lets not forget the whole court battle over women revealing their faces for identification in France. Denmark is another classic example. Instead of blasting people on what you have determined "will never be", open a new tab and type in Google. Once there, type in Sharia law in Europe and hit enter. You would be amazed at what the Muslims have and are trying to accomplish in Europe.

-Assalamo Aleikum 
"Peace Be Unto You"


----------



## lancestar2

bigdogbuc said:


> Lance, you're the type of antagonist with a closed mind who obviously knows everything. You're just the type that says "It will NEVER happen here." Until it does. Because it was ignored. Great Britain currently has Sharia Courts, bowing to the will of the Muslims. Marie Le Pen is facing prosecution in France for hate crimes for comparing Muslim immigration to Nazi Occupation. Because the Muslims wanted it that way. And lets not forget the whole court battle over women revealing their faces for identification in France. Denmark is another classic example. Instead of blasting people on what you have determined "will never be", open a new tab and type in Google. Once there, type in Sharia law in Europe and hit enter. You would be amazed at what the Muslims have and are trying to accomplish in Europe.
> 
> -Assalamo Aleikum
> "Peace Be Unto You"


I think I am rather open minded though I have my opinions formed already but I am always open to new information  Thank you all for your posts and speaking your mind in regards to Great Britain's Sharia courts from what I read the courts are NOT binding by British Government meaning the judgements can not be enforced by the federal laws. Also they are banned from ruling on children's well being however several cases were already proven to have occured while violating the federal laws. There for the "Sharia Courts" are nothing but a religious group giving suggest rulings! Of course in the religious setting there is peer presser and religious effects from disobeying there courts judgments. There is an documentary I found from the BBC that I will be watching when I have more time. But from my understanding The "courts" are nothing but religous freedom of expression for there beliefs! Sure I think it is awful they let men divorce for free while women have to pay 400-600USD! However from my understanding there marriages are NOT recognized by the Government! Which then they would NOT receive any of UK's Marriage benefits! (I live in USA so I really don't know how things work over there!)

So from my understanding Sharia Courts are not enforceable. Which I would compare it to when the catholic church finds a homosexual in there church or sombody in political office that supports being pro-choice they refuse them the "blood and body" of Jesus in there religious practices. Granted Muslims maybe more dependent on the church but the concept is about the say correct me if I'm wrong.

In regards to Islam spreading in the united states how can you even think that is possible? from 1990 6% of Americans identifyed as Atheist while in 2011 that number has increased to 18% Many still identify themselfs as Christians and with there deep seeded dislike of Islam or strong faith how do you think they will all suddenly convert to Islam? Atheism is proven to be spreading while Islam is what 1% currently? I don't see the logic of concern that the USA would pass Sharia laws. I do apoligize if I have came of as being trolling or rude in my responce but you see I live in Minnesota and I have heard this talk before






It's OK to have religious tolerance but that does not mean ALL citizens will be forced to obey THERE Religious customs! Hope you all have a great day I don't want you all to get upset at me for speaking my mind but I was really upset when I read about the comment about sombody wanted to have a BBQ of pork next to them while they protest out of spite! Sure if you happen to be on a BBQ and they happen to be there it's your American Freedoms to cook your own food! go for it! but when your going out of your way to just try to piss them off well your NOT insulting there religion your insulting PEOPLE who have there religion they will only view your act being from HATE and will most likely start viewing your religion as evil...


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

Im sorry Lance it's just one of those religions that want's to Kill every one who does not believe in its laws! To side with the Muslim belief system or to defend them is like saying I want Charles Mansion for president! Some will defend their religion out of pure ignorance though and that is why we must spread the truth!

• Criticizing or denying any part of the Quran is punishable by death.
• Criticizing or denying Muhammad is a prophet is punishable by death.
• Criticizing or denying Allah, the moon god of Islam is punishable by death.
• A Muslim who becomes a non-Muslim is punishable by death.
• A non-Muslim who leads a Muslim away from Islam is punishable by death.
• A non-Muslim man who marries a Muslim woman is punishable by death.
• A man can marry an infant girl and consummate the marriage when she is 9 years old.
• Girls' clitoris should be cut (per Muhammad's words in Book 41, Kitab Al-Adab, Hadith 5251).
• A woman can have 1 husband, but a man can have up to 4 wives; Muhammad can have more.
• A man can unilaterally divorce his wife but a woman needs her husband's consent to divorce.
• A man can beat his wife for insubordination.
• Testimonies of four male witnesses are required to prove rape against a woman.
• A woman who has been raped cannot testify in court against her rapist(s).
• A woman's testimony in court, allowed only in property cases, carries half the weight of a man's.
• A female heir inherits half of what a male heir inherits.
• A woman cannot drive a car, as it leads to fitnah (upheaval).
• A woman cannot speak alone to a man who is not her husband or relative.
• Meat to be eaten must come from animals that have been sacrificed to Allah - i.e., be Halal.
• Muslims should engage in Taqiyya and lie to non-Muslims to advance Islam.
• The list goes on that is why it is important to spread the word about Islam's big picture goals!


----------



## lancestar2

so what your saying we should NOT be tolerant of there religion? What right do we have to ban there religion? None due to our constitution what we can do is when they act and do kill people we arrest then and charge them with a crime or a hate crime if it is warranted. Seems fair enough to me. I have been reading some parts of the Holy Bible myself and from my understanding parts tell us that slavery is OK. By todays standards somebody could argue the point that it is Christian's religious freedom to obtain slaves of course that interfers with peoples ability to have free will but you get my point. The Holy Bible is not all pure and good either. It's peoples actions that are the issue NOT there religious beliefs.

I do understand the last one where Muslims are encouraged to lie to non-Muslims however I remember Christians invaded America killing and converting the Native American people and converting the Central Americas too! ALL religions are dangerous and a threat towards peace! I do agree with that and we should be concerned slightly but we can still respect there religious freedom provided that does not infringe on other peoples individual rights!


----------



## lancestar2

Also in regards to your picture about pork ammo bullets which from my understanding is because Muslims avoid pork for religious beliefs shooting them with pork is meant to keep them from there version of heaven. If you think that is OK then do you also think forcing the Catholic church to wed same sex couples is also OK? Of if they created meat laced bullets during lent would that be offensive? I'm sorry I know I'm the rare atheist in the room and typically the atheist is not the one that usually stands up for freedom to practice religion :-o but it just seems as if your purposefully trying to enrage them. Do you consider them pure evil? I don't mean trivalize it but if you could help me understand there ranking of evil can you explain the different groups and there ranking of evil 1 to good 10 on a scale so I can understand your view point a bit more. You have been rather respectful towards me despite me making it known of my lack of religious beliefs. but perhaps this is dragging it off topic a bit to much my apoligizes it's just our view points are so far apart I am very curious.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

You have the right to be an atheist be cause right now you are a free man and have a freedom of speach! I am tolerant of atheist because you are not trying to kill me for not agreeing with your point of view or cut off my child's clit or rape my wife like the terrorist agenda is doing. If all atheist believed that they had the right to do that then yes I would not tolerate you at that point! .........What im saying is I will not tolerate their religion and anyone who defends it is helping defending evil and vial acts...... And I am going to spread the news to the rest of the world that if they come for me or my family I will be shooting them with Pork Rounds because in their sick hate filled heads they think that if they have pork in their body they will not obtain their virgins reward in their twisted version of an afterlife. They have been taught that they will receive a number of virgins as an extra bonus when they die if they die as a martyr for their religion that instructs them to kill non believers/conformist of their religious laws. I say shoot them with pork if they are trying to kill us "which they are" This serves 2 purposes.... The first being it saves us from dying when we shoot them first, and second it sends a powerful message to them telling them that by attacking us they are by default putting themselves in a position to lose both of their lives ( this makes their attempt at martyrdom pointless to them and also allows us to kill bad people who are trying to kill us ) ....... As far as your statement about Christians I can say this, They were not Christians, they were Wolfs in Sheep's clothing! That is not something that Christ would have done. Christian means Christ Like. A Christians goals are not to take for ones self but to give to others who do not have the ability to take care of them self, like Christ did! Take me for example I am a Christian but I am not wealthy by western standards I own very little but I have provisions that allow me to take care of myself and any profit that is left over I use to help others. The money that I receive from Big Bug Out Trucks and other business interest is not mine its Gods money so I use it to help others! Take for example Pork Ammo Paint I have already given away 10 times more that I have sold. I have done this because of its psychological impact on detouring would be killers/martyrs is very powerful. The longer these terrorist are held at bay the more time I have bought others to here about what Jesus has done for others. Our government will take to long to purchase Pork Ammo Paint to use for psychological warfare because certain sects of our governing body view it like you do at this point ( not PC ) so I give it to our ground troops right now ( I can afford to do this because of the profits I have made thus far from selling it to those who support the war on these folks who have an evil state of mind ) I came to the realization that you can not fight a holy war with a sword you have to fight it with the mind! Pork Ammo Paint is not an assault weapon it is a defensive weapon and the whole point of it is to not even have to use it at all, but these extremist don't care if they die because they think it is better on the other side! Its not intended to insult non violent people but to hold the ones who's murderous religion says they will go to hell if they have pork in them at bay! People attack and take scriptures out of context from the bible all of the time.... Yeshua aka Jesus aka Christ would not condone the ownership of another human as a slave he would say forgive your debtors as I have forgiven you! Jesus presented a peaceful God's laws as the laws of the land as he was the way the truth and the light, no one gets to heaven except through excepting and abiding by his laws, the words that he spoke were the instructions or guide book for how we should treat others and none of his words ever suggest that it is ok to own another human. Yes some parts of the bible are there for historical reference and speak of how you should treat your slaves but Jesus never would have agreed with the ownership of slaves. Jesus was killed in his 30's by slave owners, He had very little time once his ministry started to cover every subject and situation verbally but he really did a good job at doing just that! ( Jesus did not own slaves nor should we ) They did not like him because he took away their profits and told them to forgive your debtors. The rulers of the time took humans as slaves if they could not pay their dues. ( much like working for the bank to pay off your loans ) On a ranking of large evil religious groups that want to kill everyone that does not believe in every human that does not have a penis this group gets a 11 on a 1-10 scale! Any one who says they are a peaceful believer of this religion is either a liar for this religion's cause and are helping to spread its evil domination or they are unaware of its true cruel behavior! PS. My wife and I live with a woman who was raised in the oppressive Muslim religion!



lancestar2 said:


> so what your saying we should NOT be tolerant of there religion? What right do we have to ban there religion? None due to our constitution what we can do is when they act and do kill people we arrest then and charge them with a crime or a hate crime if it is warranted. Seems fair enough to me. I have been reading some parts of the Holy Bible myself and from my understanding parts tell us that slavery is OK. By todays standards somebody could argue the point that it is Christian's religious freedom to obtain slaves of course that interfers with peoples ability to have free will but you get my point. The Holy Bible is not all pure and good either. It's peoples actions that are the issue NOT there religious beliefs.
> 
> I do understand the last one where Muslims are encouraged to lie to non-Muslims however I remember Christians invaded America killing and converting the Native American people and converting the Central Americas too! ALL religions are dangerous and a threat towards peace! I do agree with that and we should be concerned slightly but we can still respect there religious freedom provided that does not infringe on other peoples individual rights!


----------



## Inor

lancestar2 said:


> so what your saying we should NOT be tolerant of there religion? What right do we have to ban there religion? None due to our constitution what we can do is when they act and do kill people we arrest then and charge them with a crime or a hate crime if it is warranted. Seems fair enough to me. I have been reading some parts of the Holy Bible myself and from my understanding parts tell us that slavery is OK. By todays standards somebody could argue the point that it is Christian's religious freedom to obtain slaves of course that interfers with peoples ability to have free will but you get my point. The Holy Bible is not all pure and good either. It's peoples actions that are the issue NOT there religious beliefs.
> 
> I do understand the last one where Muslims are encouraged to lie to non-Muslims however I remember Christians invaded America killing and converting the Native American people and converting the Central Americas too! ALL religions are dangerous and a threat towards peace! I do agree with that and we should be concerned slightly but we can still respect there religious freedom provided that does not infringe on other peoples individual rights!


This shit is getting stale man. For the last week or so that you have been posting, all I have seen is you admonishing my friends and the other good people on this site because we are not politically correct enough for you. Some of that is expected because of your youth and inexperience, but I have yet to see a post from you where you are offering anything even remotely related to prepping. Yes - we do have our rants and raves about politics and such, but at the end of the day, we also post about prepping stuff we are learning - a range report on a new gun, how to make sourdough starter, how to plant a garden, how to make a water filter, something... I do not see any of that from you. All I see from you is a bunch of progressive gas.


----------



## bigdogbuc

lancestar2 said:


> I think I am rather open minded though I have my opinions formed already but I am always open to new information  Thank you all for your posts and speaking your mind in regards to Great Britain's Sharia courts from what I read the courts are NOT binding by British Government meaning the judgements can not be enforced by the federal laws. Also they are banned from ruling on children's well being however several cases were already proven to have occured while violating the federal laws. There for the "Sharia Courts" are nothing but a religious group giving suggest rulings! Of course in the religious setting there is peer presser and religious effects from disobeying there courts judgments. There is an documentary I found from the BBC that I will be watching when I have more time. But from my understanding The "courts" are nothing but religous freedom of expression for there beliefs! Sure I think it is awful they let men divorce for free while women have to pay 400-600USD! However from my understanding there marriages are NOT recognized by the Government! Which then they would NOT receive any of UK's Marriage benefits! (I live in USA so I really don't know how things work over there!)
> 
> So from my understanding Sharia Courts are not enforceable. Which I would compare it to when the catholic church finds a homosexual in there church or sombody in political office that supports being pro-choice they refuse them the "blood and body" of Jesus in there religious practices. Granted Muslims maybe more dependent on the church but the concept is about the say correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> In regards to Islam spreading in the united states how can you even think that is possible? from 1990 6% of Americans identifyed as Atheist while in 2011 that number has increased to 18% Many still identify themselfs as Christians and with there deep seeded dislike of Islam or strong faith how do you think they will all suddenly convert to Islam? Atheism is proven to be spreading while Islam is what 1% currently? I don't see the logic of concern that the USA would pass Sharia laws. I do apoligize if I have came of as being trolling or rude in my responce but you see I live in Minnesota and I have heard this talk before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK to have religious tolerance but that does not mean ALL citizens will be forced to obey THERE Religious customs! Hope you all have a great day I don't want you all to get upset at me for speaking my mind but I was really upset when I read about the comment about sombody wanted to have a BBQ of pork next to them while they protest out of spite! Sure if you happen to be on a BBQ and they happen to be there it's your American Freedoms to cook your own food! go for it! but when your going out of your way to just try to piss them off well your NOT insulting there religion your insulting PEOPLE who have there religion they will only view your act being from HATE and will most likely start viewing your religion as evil...


Learning is a life long process Lance. Opposing viewpoints are good as ultimately, the truth will bubble to the surface. Muslims have a plan. It's all hugs and balloons, smoke and mirrors right now. That is what you need to understand. Though Sharia Courts may not be "officially recognized" by the British, they are in place, and, oddly enough, the British recognize and quasi allow it to happen. ??? :?:

And that is how it starts. They have achieved what they want; Their own court system. It is the proverbial "foot in the door". An "unofficial" Sharia Court, will eventually become an official Sharia Court. Then the law of the land.

And ask yourself this; When was the last time a Catholic, a Baptist, a Protestant, a Lutheran, even a Mormon...flew planes into buildings to kill the American infidels in the name of Allah? Yes, we have freedom of religion in this country, but to what end do we say "enough is enough"? We have freedom of speech yet are unable to yell FIRE! in a crowded movie theater because it's ends are destructive and likely to cause harm, even death. We have the right to keep and bear arms yet some are prohibited from owning firearms because they have been adjudicated to be a danger to others and can't be trusted with the responsibility of owning one.

Our rights are our rights, but they are limited where again, the end would be destructive and likely to cause harm or even death.

In answer to your question regarding how anyone could ever think that Islam will spread in America; How can you say that it couldn't? Granted, the probability is low, but do we simply bury our heads in the sand and act as though it is not a threat? The spreading of Islam does not require you to accept it and bask in it's glory and praise Allah and his one true prophet Muhammad. Muslims don't really care one way or the other. It's not required. They just kill you. It happens everyday.


----------



## lancestar2

Inor said:


> This shit is getting stale man. For the last week or so that you have been posting, all I have seen is you admonishing my friends and the other good people on this site because we are not politically correct enough for you. Some of that is expected because of your youth and inexperience, but I have yet to see a post from you where you are offering anything even remotely related to prepping. Yes - we do have our rants and raves about politics and such, but at the end of the day, we also post about prepping stuff we are learning - a range report on a new gun, how to make sourdough starter, how to plant a garden, how to make a water filter, something... I do not see any of that from you. All I see from you is a bunch of progressive gas.


I apoligize if I offended you I just am curious as to there dislike of a group of people. I have been learning quite a bit here about people and there thinking towards Islam. I understand I am not going to change anyone opinions but I trying to learn why people think it's ok to want to lace bullets with pork and cook pork at a Muslim rally out of spite. For the record I am not a progressive I identify as a Libertarian (socially progressive, fiscally conservative) Do you think it's best if I just leave and write you all off as racists not wanting to talk to somebody with different views because I will if that will make you happy because you seem pretty upset I don't want to upset you in your forum.


----------



## ekim

Sounds like the muslim march on DC would be a good time to try out some American IED's.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

The Dislike of this religious group is for obvious and valid reasons. You are probably a Muslim trying to manipulate educated people! Pushing your its "politically incorrect" agenda off on the unaware reader is not going to work for you here! You are a sick person for condoning the unethical treatment of humans! Your not sorry for offending anyone! There is nothing socially progressive about the unethical treatment of others! You are trying to take our constitutional rights away that protect us from people like you!



lancestar2 said:


> I apoligize if I offended you I just am curious as to there dislike of a group of people. I have been learning quite a bit here about people and there thinking towards Islam. I understand I am not going to change anyone opinions but I trying to learn why people think it's ok to want to lace bullets with pork and cook pork at a Muslim rally out of spite. For the record I am not a progressive I identify as a Libertarian (socially progressive, fiscally conservative) Do you think it's best if I just leave and write you all off as racists not wanting to talk to somebody with different views because I will if that will make you happy because you seem pretty upset I don't want to upset you in your forum.


----------



## lancestar2

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> The Dislike of this religious group is for obvious and valid reasons. You are probably a Muslim trying to manipulate educated people! Pushing your its "politically incorrect" agenda off on the unaware reader is not going to work for you here! You are a sick person for condoning the unethical treatment of humans! Your not sorry for offending anyone! There is nothing socially progressive about the unethical treatment of others! You are trying to take our constitutional rights away that protect us from people like you!


no trust me I am an Atheist Allah, God, Jesus, whatever you call them didn't exist and there is no proof of God's existence besides some very old book. Which seems silly in my mind that an all powerful God could only have written an old book for everyone to obey by having people trust in man because you have to belive what is taught to you... AKA to believe in God you must believe in what MAN says about God seems phony to me but I only mention that because you thought I was a Muslim. I love pork rinds having sex out of wedlock too haha.

Well I came here thinking you peope were open minded and willing to talk about your opinions but it's clear your hell bent on killing muslims and stockpiling guns to do that! your fearful of them invading the united states but you don't realize that Atheists have been growing in percentages from 1990 6% to 2011 18% and continue to grow. Still this is a very heavy Christian population and the odds of them switching faiths to Islam is a JOKE! The fact you think I am a secret Islam is beyond comical and just shows your fear and paranoia of another religion! Sure muslims threat there women and children like trash and like slaves it is disgusting and it reminds me of behavior of a cult so does Christian behavior but to a much lesser state. If you can justify dropping bombs on them just because of there relgion well the same argument can be made to wipe out ALL religious people and let us Atheists finally establish lasting peace!

However I am not suggesting that. I suggest you READ YOU CONSTITUTION! or share some legit reason to fear islam. Them having courts in UK that are NOT enforced by UK law does not mean they are creating there shia law it just means they are creating there cult like behavior to establish pressure to obey there religion.

Finally correct me if I'm wrong but Egypt 95% MUSLIM has created the biggest protest in human history to overthrow there religious government! how does that fit into your theorys of Muslums demanding Shai law if they are rejecting it?


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

Im pretty sure your not Muslim either but you defend it and know little about it! However by you defending a religion that wants to kill everyone that does not believe in its system makes you a thorn in peace efforts! A lot of folks on this site call them selves atheist too so you are not alone here. If you are going to prep you need to first gain knowledge of your opposition! Your lack of knowledge about biblical teachings is obvious and I encourage that you educate yourself before you prejudge and throw everyone that believes in something other than you into a general group as Christian. It would greatly help you in your atheist battle to know the difference between actual believing Christians and the ones that think they can do no wrong because they think they were saved and they have a free ride to heaven! These types of people set bad example that folks like your self and I do not like! The term Christian is a loose term that many people use to associate a belief system with! Most Atheist use random scriptures from the bible and take them out of context to try to justify a point they are making! Like the one you mentioned about slavery! Jesus was against the un ethical treatment of humans! If i feared islam I would not have all of my information available on the internet! I will strike terror into the extremist by forcing bacon on them only if they try to kill me! But until they come I will be eating the bacon and generating ad's that worn them they will be shot at with pork from now on when they attack us. Again these people can't wait to die for their cause and taking you with them gives them brownie points! Defend yourself you infidel and give them bacon! Again I called you a Muslim because you defend their right to exterminate you and others for their world wide domination tactics!



lancestar2 said:


> no trust me I am an Atheist Allah, God, Jesus, whatever you call them didn't exist and there is no proof of God's existence besides some very old book. Which seems silly in my mind that an all powerful God could only have written an old book for everyone to obey by having people trust in man because you have to belive what is taught to you... AKA to believe in God you must believe in what MAN says about God seems phony to me but I only mention that because you thought I was a Muslim. I love pork rinds having sex out of wedlock too haha.
> 
> Well I came here thinking you peope were open minded and willing to talk about your opinions but it's clear your hell bent on killing muslims and stockpiling guns to do that! your fearful of them invading the united states but you don't realize that Atheists have been growing in percentages from 1990 6% to 2011 18% and continue to grow. Still this is a very heavy Christian population and the odds of them switching faiths to Islam is a JOKE! The fact you think I am a secret Islam is beyond comical and just shows your fear and paranoia of another religion! Sure muslims threat there women and children like trash and like slaves it is disgusting and it reminds me of behavior of a cult so does Christian behavior but to a much lesser state. If you can justify dropping bombs on them just because of there relgion well the same argument can be made to wipe out ALL religious people and let us Atheists finally establish lasting peace!
> 
> However I am not suggesting that. I suggest you READ YOU CONSTITUTION! or share some legit reason to fear islam. Them having courts in UK that are NOT enforced by UK law does not mean they are creating there shia law it just means they are creating there cult like behavior to establish pressure to obey there religion.
> 
> Finally correct me if I'm wrong but Egypt 95% MUSLIM has created the biggest protest in human history to overthrow there religious government! how does that fit into your theorys of Muslums demanding Shai law if they are rejecting it?


----------



## lancestar2

www.BigBugOutTrucks.com said:


> Im pretty sure your not Muslim either but you defend it and know little about it! However by you defending a religion that wants to kill everyone that does not believe in its system makes you a thorn in peace efforts! A lot of folks on this site call them selves atheist too so you are not alone here. If you are going to prep you need to first gain knowledge of your opposition! Your lack of knowledge about biblical teachings is obvious and I encourage that you educate yourself before you prejudge and throw everyone that believes in something other than you into a general group as Christian. It would greatly help you in your atheist battle to know the difference between actual believing Christians and the ones that think they can do no wrong because they think they were saved and they have a free ride to heaven! These types of people set bad example that folks like your self and I do not like! The term Christian is a loose term that many people use to associate a belief system with! Most Atheist use random scriptures from the bible and take them out of context to try to justify a point they are making! Like the one you mentioned about slavery! Jesus was against the un ethical treatment of humans! If i feared islam I would not have all of my information available on the internet! I will strike terror into the extremist by forcing bacon on them only if they try to kill me! But until they come I will be eating the bacon and generating ad's that worn them they will be shot at with pork from now on when they attack us. Again these people can't wait to die for their cause and taking you with them gives them brownie points! Defend yourself you infidel and give them bacon! Again I called you a Muslim because you defend their right to exterminate you and others for their world wide domination tactics!


Ok you want me to become informed then feel free to educate me on how muslims all are killing Christians or non-believers. The ones that are killing others seem to be in the minority from my understanding there are several billion muslims yet I don't know of any major killings if you have any information you wish to share go ahead help me understand your point of view.

In regards to the Bible and picking something and taking it out of context well wearing a fabric made of two fibers is an abomination, eating shell fish is an abomination and a man laying down with another man the way he lays with a women is an abomination plus passages in the bible support slavery you are right I am picking phases out of the bible but isn't the entire book of the bible God's work that he spoke through others? Is the bible wrong or outdated or just a few passages inncorect in the bible? Please explain your understanding as to what this means so I can know what is the correct context.

"from now on when they attack us." what do you mean by this phase? I don't want to take it out of context but it sounds like you are implying they have attacked "us" before and if so who do you mean by "us" my guess would be the United States if so then do you support the "secret war" in Pakistan where US drones have killed thousands of women and children. From my understanding policies like that encourage further violence. I get a lot of my beliefs from the Ron Paul movement as the term blow back does seem pretty logical in my mind.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

I don't think you want to understand! I think you want other people to do the work for you! I can tell you the answers all day long but until you seek them out for your self you will never understand! Your understanding is a wrong one at this point.... I wish you the best of luck on your journey!



lancestar2 said:


> Ok you want me to become informed then feel free to educate me on how muslims all are killing Christians or non-believers. The ones that are killing others seem to be in the minority from my understanding there are several billion muslims yet I don't know of any major killings if you have any information you wish to share go ahead help me understand your point of view.
> 
> In regards to the Bible and picking something and taking it out of context well wearing a fabric made of two fibers is an abomination, eating shell fish is an abomination and a man laying down with another man the way he lays with a women is an abomination plus passages in the bible support slavery you are right I am picking phases out of the bible but isn't the entire book of the bible God's work that he spoke through others? Is the bible wrong or outdated or just a few passages inncorect in the bible? Please explain your understanding as to what this means so I can know what is the correct context.
> 
> "from now on when they attack us." what do you mean by this phase? I don't want to take it out of context but it sounds like you are implying they have attacked "us" before and if so who do you mean by "us" my guess would be the United States if so then do you support the "secret war" in Pakistan where US drones have killed thousands of women and children. From my understanding policies like that encourage further violence. I get a lot of my beliefs from the Ron Paul movement as the term blow back does seem pretty logical in my mind.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com

IT'S COME TO THIS: Holder Justice Department Says It Will Help Enforce Islamic Sharia Law

You just knew this was coming, didn't you?

DOJ: Social Media Posts Trashing Muslims May Violate Civil Rights

In its latest effort to protect followers of Islam in the U.S. the Obama Justice Department warns against using social media to spread information considered inflammatory against Muslims, threatening that it could constitute a violation of civil rights.

[Ed.: Apparently the DOJ needs to read the Bill of Rights again and, in particular, the First Amendment.]

The move comes a few years after the administration became the first in history to dispatch a U.S. Attorney General to personally reassure Muslims that the Department of Justice (DOJ) is dedicated to protecting them. In the unprecedented event, Attorney General Eric Holder assured a San Francisco-based organization (Muslim Advocates) that urges members not to cooperate in federal terrorism investigations that the "us versus them" environment created by the U.S. government, law enforcement agents and fellow citizens is unacceptable and inconsistent with what America is all about.

...Evidently that was a precursor of sorts for an upcoming Tennessee event ("Public Disclosure in a Diverse Society") that will feature the region's top DOJ official [Bill Killian], who serves as U.S. Attorney for the Eastern District of Tennessee, and an FBI representative. The goal is to increase awareness and understanding that American Muslims are not the terrorists some have made them out to be in social media and other circles, according to a local newspaper report. The June 4 powwow is sponsored by the American Muslim Advisory Council of Tennessee.

The area's top federal prosecutor, Bill Killian, will address a topic that most Americans are likely unfamiliar with, even those well versed on the Constitution; that federal civil rights laws can actually be violated by those who post inflammatory documents aimed at Muslims on social media. "This is an educational effort with civil rights laws as they play into freedom of religion and exercising freedom of religion," Killian says in the local news story. "This is also to inform the public what federal laws are in effect and what the consequences are."

...Over the years the Obama administration has embarked on a fervent crusade to befriend Muslims by creating a variety of outreach programs at a number of key federal agencies. For instance the nation's Homeland Security covertly met with a group of extremist Arab, Muslim and Sikh organizations to discuss national security matters and the State Department sent a controversial, anti-America Imam (Feisal Abdul Rauf) to the Middle East to foster greater understanding and outreach among Muslim majority communities.

The Obama Administration has also hired a special Homeland Security adviser (Mohamed Elibiary) who openly supports a radical Islamist theologian and renowned jihadist ideologue and a special Islam envoy that condemns U.S. prosecutions of terrorists as "politically motivated persecutions" and has close ties to radical extremist groups.

The president has even ordered the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA) to shift its mission from space exploration to Muslim diplomacy and the government started a special service that delivers halal meals, prepared according to Islamic law, to home-bound seniors in Detroit. [And who] could forget Hillary Clinton's special order allowing the reentry of two radical Islamic academics whose terrorist ties have long banned them from the U.S.?

In other words, criticizing Islamofascism -- the political strain of Islam -- could very well be criminalized by the Obama-Holder administration. The Islamist term for this crime is "Blasphemy", which may include one or more of the following:
- speaking ill of Allah
- finding fault with Muhammad
- speculating about how Muhammad would behave if he were alive
- drawing a picture to represent Muhammad
- whistling during prayers
- flouting the rules prescribed for Ramadan
- reciting Muslim prayers in a language other than Arabic
- consuming alcohol
- gambling
- being alone with persons of the opposite sex who are not blood relatives
- finding amusement in Islamic customs
- publishing an unofficial translation of the Qur'an
- practicing yoga
- watching a film or listening to music
- wearing make-up on television
- insulting religious scholarship
- wearing the clothing of Jews or of Zoroastrians
- participating in non-Islamic religious festivals
- converting from Islam to Christianity
This crime is, in many cases, punishable by death.

In other words, you are no longer living in America.


----------



## Denton

Lancaster, rather than wasting people's time (assuming that isn't your true goal, feel free to peruse my post history. I've written what would amount to a book on this topic, right here on this site. All these little one-liner falsehoods you throw out there? I've covered each and every one.

I've dealt with people who sound a lot like you down through the years. I have found that most are not as innocent as they want me to think. First off, the Islam apologist talking points do not stand against the test of the Qur'an and the hadiths, nor do they stand against the test of reality. Second, people like you are clearly not interested in education, as you suggested to BugOutTrucks. You are interested in wasting people's time, vexing them and eliciting an emotional response in order to create turmoil on whatever message board that is the target of trolling. So much the better if the emotional responses cause someone to get banned.


----------



## Inor

A bit of practical advice:

Never use a Qur'an as fuel for your smoker. It leaves a strong chemical flavor on the pork. I have not tried any of the Hadiths, but I expect they would have a similar deficiency. :-D


----------



## Denton

For those who are actually interested in keeping up with this threat, here is an example of the Islamic Creep that is endangering this nation and, if not checked, will do to us what it did to Lebanon:

Keep in mind, the Council on American Islamic Relations is supposed to be the advocacy group for the "mainstream" Islam. You know, the "religion of peace." The Islamic Society of North America is sold as an organization that could be compared to the Southern Baptist Convention, were it Christian, as is the Islamic Circle of North America. These are some of the Islamic organization with which Siraj Wahhaj has been and still is associated.

That is to say, he is a mainstream, popular imam among the Muslim in America, and he is considered to be a wise Muslim leader.

Here is what he had to say about Sharia law in America:

"Islam is better than democracy. Allah will cause his deen [Islam as a complete way of life], Islam to prevail over every kind of system, and you know what? It will happen."

"If only Muslims were clever politically, they could take over the United States and replace its constitutional government with a caliphate. If we were united and strong, we'd elect our own emir and give allegiance to him. Take my word, if eight million Muslims unite in America, the country will come to us," he said in 1992.

"You don't get involved in politics because it's the American thing to do. You get involved in politics because politics are a weapon to use in the cause of Islam," he said in 1991.

Wahhhaj made the remark about "a premature discussion about Sharia" at the annual joint conference of the Islamic Circle of North America and the Muslim American Society. He frequently speaks at fundraisers for the Council on American-Islamic Relations and he has served on its national board.

My favorite of his little sayings. The one that proves he would be highly favored by Muhammad:
 "I will never tell people, 'Don't be violent.' That's not the Islamic way."


----------



## Denton

The Muslim Brotherhood is Obama's buddies, you know. They are the ones he installed in Egypt. Here, read their Plan to Conquer the West.


----------



## Denton

An example of Islam being forced on non Muslims - in England!

Ten year old not allowed water for fear of upsetting Muslims


----------



## Denton

As far as the tired old argument that the violent Muslims are some sort of anomaly and scorned by the "moderate" Muslims, here is something to consider - why is it that this is the truth:

Eight out of the top ten country's on Open Doors' World Watch List for the persecuted church are Muslim nations, most of which have Muslim populations of 99% or higher. Believers are already in the minority--a fact which is highlighted during Ramadan.

The answer is that violence against non-Muslims is not only accepted, it is encouraged by the Qur'an and the hadiths.


----------



## lancestar2

Bigbugout

I'm sure of the context of what they were doing or suggesting but any group that promotes a "us vs them" or they need to die/we need to kill them is beyond just being a hate group or freedom of expression of your opinions. When you promote harm to a race or culture being harm in a physical way such as violence then that is wrong. Again from your viewpoint they are harming women in some ways which is also wrong but if the women are wanting to be considered nothing more than a housewife I guess that's there choice.

Very interesting I hope you share more information if you have any I am going to assume the government is just preventing the "let's kill them speech" but if they consider online slandering of the Islam faith well that's outrageous as well! For the record I support freedom of speech and I practice it myself however hate speech and trying to promote violence is not something I support although it is a tight rope to walk once you start trying to sort out what is hate speech vs protected under the freedom of speech. For the most part hate speech is ok until it starts to become threatening to another person or race.

Denton..

in regards to your 2nd post. I do understands religious people dedication to there faith so perhaps they are lieing like it says in there holy book to do to non-believers. Sharia courts in UK are nothing but the equivalent of children playing house. As they are not enforceable by the ruling government's laws. I don't see how a 1% minority will be able to create Islmaic law however dedication throughout generations such as having tons of kids and building up there faith follower base would be the only way I think they could achieve there goal. Of course Christians tend to have large familys too so I don't know if that is an effective idea either. If you have any documentaries or movies or movie clips you have to share that be great! Also your free to not post here if your time is so valuable have a great day if you can't be bothered.


----------



## lancestar2

Denton said:


> An example of Islam being forced on non Muslims - in England!
> 
> Ten year old not allowed water for fear of upsetting Muslims


That is an AWFUL story! Thanks for sharing! I'm glad the teacher apologized though her lack of understanding makes me wonder if she should have been fired! Glad they corrected the issue in the end but still. It's awful when people feel they must obey religious laws out of "respect" no no no! There is a clear line between respecting THERE religious freedoms and BEING FREE to practice or lack of practice any faith you choose!

I hope that kid got a brand new big water bottle! I would buy it for him myself had they listed an address! Of course it's clear there is NO LAW that was in place that favored the religious child however even creating a culture of where feeling pressured to obey another religious customs is still awful! I remember growing up during lent and the school having a meat and a non meat option for students which was nice but to force people to follow your customs out of respect is shameful I hope that teacher got a reality check! However the scaring in that child's head may last a lifetime! He may grow up thinking he has to be super respectful of other religious when he should be focusing on making sure his personal needs are met...

Also if I was in charge of the school I would have FIRED the teacher for depriving a child of water for no just reason!


----------

